# Nobody can stop Amare



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

18/9 and not even halftime.

Spinmove in traffic through the lane and threw it down on Divac plus the foul.

He'll score 25+ per game for the rest of the season.

It is too bad Eisley sucks so much, he'd be ok if he didn't take so many shots and miss most of them.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

ok


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

9 straight 20 point games, he's got 20 at halftime. It's the most since the Chuckster in 1995!

That spin-dunk on Vlade/Christie.. whoa.. Too bad everyone else (except for Leo) is playing like garbage tonight..


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok BigAmare I have a serious question for you.

You've said that Amare is as good as Jermaine O'Neal or better. You've said that Shawn Marion is better than Ron Artest. I'm certain that Joe Johnson is better than Reggie Miller. The Pacers have have horrible point guards just like the Suns do. Yet the Pacers are 43-16.

If the Suns have all these amazing players THEN WHY DO THEY SUCK SO BADLY?


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

I must say that was an impressive 2nd quarter by Amare, some nice spinmoves and a nasty dunk while being fouled


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare missed 27 games or so?

And we lost like 20 of those.

Since then we are practically eliminated from the playoffs, playing a new offense and defense and we are playing a west schedule.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Not good enough BigAmare. You lost 8 consecutive games with all three of your best players healthy. The injuries hurt but obviously there is something else going on.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Scott Williams after the Marbury trade
" It is like training camp all over again"


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

This team loses games because of exactly this 3rd quarter.

It is ok , they are the youngest team in the NBA but they are just playing stupid.
They need to get the ball to Amare instead he gets only like 2 looks in the quarter.

Howard Eisley 0-7 as a backup PG, Voshkul 1-6...


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

33 and 17 from Amare.. He's a lot better when he's active on the boards, it seems to augment the rest of his game. Sometimes he disappears for stretches but when he's aggressive like that he's twice as good.. 

Free throws killed us, can't make silly fouls against the Kings.. And I might have said this in another thread or five, but I can't remember so I'll say it again..

Eisley sucks..


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Amare is ****ing SICK, he torched the Kings tonight, he isnt better than Jermaine O'Neal, but i think he will be in due time... btw, Marion is not better than Artest


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Amare just bumped his scoring average from 18.1 to 18.5 in one game.. not a bad night.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

Amare is unstoppable. He gets to the line so many times it's amazing.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Amare Stoudemire is a beast... a freak of nature.

He is playing like a 27 year old Shawn Kemp, yet he is only 21 years old.


The guys is amazing.

25p
11r
2b
2a
1s


thats my prediction for his stat line in the next 2 seasons...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He'll be better than that. You can expect that for the rest of this season.

Last 5 games 26ppg 11.4rpg 2.2apg
Since Allstar game 26.3ppg 10.5rpg 1.8apg


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Ok BigAmare I have a serious question for you.
> 
> You've said that Amare is as good as Jermaine O'Neal or better. You've said that Shawn Marion is better than Ron Artest. I'm certain that Joe Johnson is better than Reggie Miller. The Pacers have have horrible point guards just like the Suns do. Yet the Pacers are 43-16.
> ...


1. Experience - The Suns are very very very young.

2. Chemistry - The Suns have not played together for very long. Teams like the Pacers and the Kings benefit from having players together for several years so they communicate well on both sides of the ball. The Suns have some excellant athletes but they are still learning to play as a team.

3. Different Kind of Players - Marion is not as good as Artest as a man defender and Artest is not the rebounder or fast break closer that Marion is. Stoudemire is not the defender nor shooter that Jermaine O'Neal, but O'Neal is not the physical presence that Stoudemire is going to the hole. Johnson is not the pure shooter that Miller is, but Miller is not the rebounder/passer/ and man defender Johnson is.

4. Center - The Pacers combination of Foster and Pollard is a lot more effective than the Suns Voskuhl and White. This is especially true on the defensive end where the Suns continue to struggle.

5. Point Guard - Right now, the Suns combination of Barbosa and Eisley is not as effective as the Pacer's point guards. The Suns are very excited about Barbosa, but he is a raw rookie. Eisley has not been a real good fit for the Suns style of play. 

6. Depth - The Pacers have a stronger bench than the Suns. The fact that they can insert Harrington when Artest got injured is pretty impressive. The Suns backup players are mostly very young.

Overall, I think the Suns are going to be a strong team in the coming years. But even though they have some great athletes, they have a ways to go to be a great team - yet.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Kings were impressed:



> Stoudemire's play Sunday impressed Vlade Divac, who was reminded of a former NBA great.
> 
> "Michael Jordan," Divac said. "I've never seen a big guy who is so quick."
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/8378583p-9308332c.html


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Kind words from the Kings, think they forgot about that "Shaq" dude, though.. oh wait, this is the Kings' writers I'm talking about, they probably just left him out on purpose .

I think the fact that he's being a bit more patient when he gets the ball in the post is one of the biggest reasons for the improvement.. EJ commented that he's just got better touch and looks like a different player.. 

He's got to start getting that little jumper to go down reliably, or else teams are going to crowd him inside and he's going to have unnecessary difficulty scoring.. it's also got to be tiring going to work like that in the post so often.. a nice jumper would augment his offense game nicely.


----------

